# needs a report button



## killerlaughter (Feb 21, 2011)

right so i suggest that this website needs a report button for when a user needs to report a artwork that violating the community rules


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

I support this. For whatever reason, when I want to report a piece for violating any rules (such as cub porn), I'm unable to find any way to report it and have to note a mod about it.


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2011)

I was going to post something about the TT system

but asdfjkls;;f sdfhagl that avatar


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, now why is there a poll?


----------



## Kihari (Feb 21, 2011)

The fuck is this?

Also, I hate your avatar.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Okay, now why is there a poll?



My reaction.

Sup with the poll topic.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 21, 2011)

Nylak said:


> My reaction.
> 
> Sup with the poll topic.


I assume OP thought he/she was making a poll in another thread featuring commissions as the main subject.


----------



## Kihari (Feb 21, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Sup with the poll topic.


 
Shameless _and obvious_ self-promotion, I'm guessing.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I assume OP thought he/she was making a poll in another thread featuring commissions as the main subject.



Probably.

Oy.


ANYHOW.

Yes, report buttons would be handy for those of us who cannot figure out the TT system.  Which is, like, 98% of furries.

Wait, then I'd have more work to do.  Down with the report buttons!


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 21, 2011)

Any easy-to-find report button would make sense (IF you are not the one's having to answer them xD). I recently did a ticket, and while it wasn't difficult to find, I was wondering to myself just how wrongly I was submitting it. When submitting a TT, doesn't one have to include a URL? If so, it might be a bit misleading to have a report button out in the open, while the TT doesn't actually attach to the content in question.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2011)

What the flying fuck.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2011)

that avatar needs a report button D:


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

The OP's avatar is pretty terribad

And a report button would be pretty useful.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 21, 2011)

your unrelated poll needed a "no your art is terrifying" option too


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think this is going to happen anytime soon because the codebase is a fucking mess.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys so uh I think that FA needs to get the commission tab working

Anyway buy my stuff


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2011)

I think they already have this in the new UI thing.

...whenever that appears.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Is that icon supposed to be sexy? Because it's pretty much the opposite of that.

Lurk moar, OP. The report button thing has been addressed with the new UI (if we ever actually see that). As it is, the current UI will not have features like report buttons or commission tabs added or repaired, because the site upgrade is already in the works.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2011)

I really wish I could infract for horrible horrible avatars
please? :<


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I really wish I could infract for horrible horrible avatars
> please? :<


 
Same here.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Feb 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> I really wish I could infract for horrible horrible avatars
> please? :<


 Do it, we won't tell anyone...


----------



## LawrenceXVIII (Feb 21, 2011)

it needs new ui thing :O


----------



## killerlaughter (Feb 21, 2011)

thats your opinion not mines


----------



## killerlaughter (Feb 21, 2011)

Kihari said:


> The fuck is this?
> 
> Also, I hate your avatar.


 
not my problem but hack its your thought not mines


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2011)

You know what..this is relevant







And I still agree there needs to be a report button.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 21, 2011)

Firstly, what the hell is with that poll
Secondly, this has been bought up already- I can't remember the precise reasoning for why it hasn't been implemented, but I'll get yak to poke in and let y'all know.
[LOCKED]

add: Search yields:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/46951-Why-isn-t-there-a-report-button?highlight=report+button
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/39759-Report-Button?highlight=report+button


----------



## Nylak (Feb 21, 2011)

It's probably something along the lines of "coding nightmare from hell."


----------

